# Sophie knows...



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

...how to stay warm and cozy now that the Chicago winter weather has arrived!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, your posts about the beautiful Sophie always delight me but I think this one was the best yet. She is one smart little girl. Thanks so much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where's the image? I can't see it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Where's the image? I can't see it.


I had already notified our tech support earlier today that there is a problem with attachments again. Hopefully the photo will be viewable shortly.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Charis said:


> Where's the image? I can't see it.


Nor me, having tried four different browsers 

Aaaaaaaah - just saw Terry's post

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, it is worth waiting for. I saw it before it made its disappearing act.


----------



## danielb (May 27, 2008)

Great picture. As you might have noticed we had some issues with attachments but we have resolved them. If you encounter such issues in the future feel free to contact me directly via the "contact us" link at the foot of the page


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Makes me feel warm just looking at the picture  Always knew Sophie was a smart cookie!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a great picture!! That Sophie is one LUCKY bird!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> What a great picture!! That Sophie is one LUCKY bird!!


She sure is! All Pigeons should be so lucky.
Now we know how to answer when members ask if they should heat their loft when it's really cold...the Pigeons would really appreciate the warmth.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a lovely picture, my Jorgito likes to go to the window when is sunny, but now I got more ideas. 

Thank you for the pic, and tell Sophie that she looks adorable.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

danielb said:


> Great picture. As you might have noticed we had some issues with attachments but we have resolved them. If you encounter such issues in the future feel free to contact me directly via the "contact us" link at the foot of the page


Well sorted, Daniel 

And what a beautiful pic for a card that would be!

John


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everybody! Sophie likes sitting by the fire, it's one of the few times she will get off my lap!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sophie is one lucky pigeon! I woke up this morning to a heavy frost and had to get my long johns out of storage... moving south sure does sound like a great idea!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Such a beautiful photo. Very relaxing. 
Many thanks for sharing it with us.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and Woe send WING HIs to the lovely Sophie!!

Of course, since our temps are in the 80s, the gang cannot relate to a fireplace...however, I remember...from years ago...then again, that's why I'm out here!!

That is one lovely picture and pictures, we certainly DO ENJOY!!

Many thanks Bill!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Beautiful bird and beautiful picture! Sophie is just SO photogenic!


----------

